#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Слова и Смыслы

## Владимир Николаевич

Из публикаций материалов Первой всероссийской научно-практической конференции переводчиков буддийских текстов «К русскоязычному буддийскому канону», состоявшейся в Институте востоковедения РАН с 6 по 9 ноября 2018 года. 

Парибок А.В. Дополняющие перевод средства передачи смысла терминов. 

Доклад Андрея Всеволодовича Парибка (к.фил.н., ИФ СПбГУ)

----------

Aion (27.01.2019), Vladiimir (29.01.2019), Хотсан (26.01.2019), Юй Кан (26.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Из публикаций материалов Первой всероссийской научно-практической конференции переводчиков буддийских текстов «К русскоязычному буддийскому канону»

Игорь Берхин. Слова и смыслы.

Доклад Игоря Викторовича Берхина «Слова и смыслы». Преподаватель буддийской медитации, переводчик. Работает с английским языком. Сотрудничает с Международной Дзогчен-Общиной, издательствами «Шанг Шунг», «Уддияна», «Нартанг».

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (02.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Из публикаций материалов Первой всероссийской научно-практической конференции переводчиков буддийских текстов «К русскоязычному буддийскому канону»

Лысенко В.Г. Об использовании квадратных скобок в переводе: современные дискуссии

Доклад Виктории Георгиевны Лысенко «Об использовании квадратных скобок в переводе: современные дискуссии». Виктория Георгиевна окончила философский факультет МГУ и аспирантуру Института истории естествознания и техники. Доктор философских наук. Переводит с санскрита, английского и французского.

----------

Vladiimir (11.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Из публикаций материалов Первой всероссийской научно-практической конференции переводчиков буддийских текстов «К русскоязычному буддийскому канону»

Кучин И.Л. О переводе некоторых тибетских терминов 

Доклад Ильи Львовича Кучина «О переводе некоторых тибетских терминов». Илья Львович переводчик с тибетского языка. Публикуется в интернете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Андрей Парибок. Язык и конструирование терминологии в философских традициях

запись лекции  прочитанной 20 декабря 2018 г. на научно-теоретическом семинаре, посвященном 20-летию Кафедры философии и культурологии  Востока СПбГУ

----------

Vladiimir (28.02.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

«Можно ли сегодня философствовать вне европейской понятийной системы?»

Круглый стол. Институт Философии РАН. 25 апр. 2019 г.

----------

